# Online Practice Theory Test



## mike_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

My theory test is next month and I am very nervous. Can you please suggest as to how should I prepare for it??


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Study.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Get plenty of online tests done. I found doing the question papers online the questions were VERY VERY similar to those on actual test.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

what do you mean theory test?


----------



## jack_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi mike_1, 

I passed my theory test exam 2 months back on the first attempt. You have got sufficient time but you need to start preparing now.
Buy books / CDs or go online for preparation, mainly whatever suits you the most. I would prefer going online or buy a CD. It helps in taking innumerable practice tests. Concentrate on HPT section more. But overall dont be nervous, u will pass through.:smile:


----------

